# Portland Oregon Lucky Lab Ride Sunday May 11



## Boris (May 7, 2014)

We're coming up on the second Sunday of the month again, and the forecast calls for sun, so bring out your favorite balloon tire rider and we'll see you at the Lucky Lab on 19th & NW Quimby this Sunday, May 11 at 12:30.


----------



## Greg M (May 7, 2014)

Drat, I won't be in town until Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## redline1968 (May 9, 2014)

lucky lab......be there....  ​


----------



## heyslugger (May 9, 2014)

Hey Dave ~ I was going to go ride in the Parkways ride in NE but Maybe I can swing by the Lucky Lab too. It's been a while since I have had non-bmx bike to show off! But If I see you, pretend like you don't know me.


----------



## Boris (May 9, 2014)

Yeah sure, an' bring that purdy lil' new bike o' yers too. A couple o' the boys an' me would like ta see it. Why don' cha meet us in the alley though.


----------



## adventurepdx (May 10, 2014)

heyslugger said:


> Hey Dave ~ I was going to go ride in the Parkways ride in NE...




This Sunday Parkways (May 11th) is in far East Portland,* NOT* NE.
https://www.portlandoregon.gov/transportation/article/488921
Quite the distance from the NW Lucky Lab.


----------



## heyslugger (May 10, 2014)

thanks _ was planning to load up the bike, drive to the lucky lab and then drive over to the ride in East. but thanks for the reminder on it.


----------



## Boris (May 10, 2014)

Fascinating Dan, I can't wait to hear more.


----------



## vincev (May 10, 2014)

Thanks Dave buy I cant make this one.


----------



## Boris (May 10, 2014)

Greg M said:


> Drat, I won't be in town until Memorial Day weekend.




If you're here during a weekday hit me up, I'll come into town and we'll get a cup o' coffee.


----------



## Boris (May 11, 2014)

Small turnout today, due in part to Mothers Day. There was a special guest appearance from heyslugger, with his new Elgin Twin that he just got off and put back on CL. Great day to have some great conversations with some great people. Yes, even you Mark! For a change of pace, we decided to ride in another direction, away from the river and through a wonderful old NW Portland neighborhood. A fun time was had by all on this beautiful sunny day.


----------



## heyslugger (May 11, 2014)

Twas a joy to see all y'all there today! Always a pleasure to see you and BS a little, buddy!


----------

